# 5 year old girl with 14 GSD's (video)



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just had to share this beautiful video of this 5 year girl playing with her 14 GSD's.


If you admire the breed as much as I do, you'll like this short video.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I'd die happy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

What a lucky little girl!


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Its so cute. I laughed all through the video because it reminds me of my kids with our GSD. Everytime she would pull the flowers and throw them, the dogs were jumping up catching them. Such a great video. I LOVE GSD's :wub:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Never mind the fact that this breeder has amazing looking German Shepherds. They all look so nice 
I want a bunch of them 

_Pay special attention to the two GSD's in the foreground from the very start of the video. It appears to be a male / female, and look how the female looks up to, and follows the lead of the male. Watch them throughout the video. So beautiful how they interact._


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

meldleistikow said:


> What a lucky little girl!


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

That's what I call HEAVEN.

What a lucky, lucky girl!


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

This has been posted a few times, but I'm ok with that


----------



## Ares God Of War (Jan 13, 2011)

Awe too cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crkwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

My husband and I just smiled as we watched the video. That is the safest little girl in the world at that moment....it was neat to watch the GSD romp and play with the little girl.


----------



## OutOfStep (Jul 1, 2013)

Now what a fun day. Lucky little lady.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I saw this on Youtube the other night, this little girl won't have to worry about anyone bothering her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That is awesome. Lucky well protected little girl.


----------

